# ASX Futures Price



## xice (12 September 2008)

Guys
ive always wondered, where does the age get the following information from:

At 6.40am, the Sydney Futures Exchange's September Share Price Index contract was 41 points higher, or 0.79%, at 4876.

I have never been able to find a data source for this...yahoo finance preferred if possible

thanks


----------



## brty (12 September 2008)

Xice,

You can pick it up at futuresource here...

http://futuresource.quote.com/charts/charts.jsp?s=APS U8-SFE&o=&a=V:15&z=800x550&d=medium&b=bar&st=

brty


----------



## Struzball (12 September 2008)

Or here.  

http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/stocks/futures.html


----------



## Muschu (13 August 2011)

Has there been any refinement to accessing the XJO200 Futures since the posts above?

I often look at the DJIA Futures -- 

Just asking as I am going away tomorrow and will have limited computer access Monday.  [Which could be a very good thing].

Thanks

Rick


----------



## skyQuake (13 August 2011)

Muschu said:


> Has there been any refinement to accessing the XJO200 Futures since the posts above?
> 
> I often look at the DJIA Futures --
> 
> ...




Both links are good? Don't see any issues with it.


----------



## Muschu (13 August 2011)

skyQuake said:


> Both links are good? Don't see any issues with it.




Then it's me [again]!!  So how do I interpret this?  

"INDEX       VALUE       CHANGE         OPEN          HIGH         LOW 
SPI 200     4,180.00    41.00            4,115.00     4,211.00    4,095.00 "

The XJO closed Friday at 4172..... 

Advice welcome 

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2011)

Muschu said:


> Then it's me [again]!!  So how do I interpret this?
> 
> "INDEX       VALUE       CHANGE         OPEN          HIGH         LOW
> SPI 200     4,180.00    41.00            4,115.00     4,211.00    4,095.00 "
> ...




SPI has cost of carry priced in and sometimes a discount or premium based on sentiment, so SPI will rarely be exactly the same as XJO.

I don't know if that was your question?


----------



## Muschu (13 August 2011)

wayneL said:


> SPI has cost of carry priced in and sometimes a discount or premium based on sentiment, so SPI will rarely be exactly the same as XJO.
> 
> I don't know if that was your question?




Hi 

Just had a power failure when I was half way through a response... ominous...

So if the SPI is not the same as the XJO, surely there is website [Australian?] which indicates the Futures for the XJO or XAO?

Thanks 

Rick


----------



## skyQuake (14 August 2011)

Muschu said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had a power failure when I was half way through a response... ominous...
> 
> ...




SPI is the futs of the XJO. Because of divvies and cost of carry (and the fact that SPI closes 20min after the XJO), it will be 10 or 20pts away from the XJO. 

But it keeps that prem day to day generally, so if the SPI is up 40pts, chances are the XJO will be up 40pts.


----------



## Muschu (14 August 2011)

skyQuake said:


> SPI is the futs of the XJO. Because of divvies and cost of carry (and the fact that SPI closes 20min after the XJO), it will be 10 or 20pts away from the XJO.
> 
> But it keeps that prem day to day generally, so if the SPI is up 40pts, chances are the XJO will be up 40pts.




Many thanks SQ.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (16 September 2011)

A question for the SPI futures traders.  How well does the SPI futures (viewed at say 9.45am) predict what will happen to the XAO during the same day?  My guess is it would be indicative of direction in 80-90% of cases.  Does anyone have stats?  Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (16 September 2011)

EST I guess as it opens in Adelaide at 9.15.
So would be ope 30 min at 9.45.
Generally you'd fade the SPI open.
So wouldnt be accurate early at what point it becomes accurate never thought about it.
It can switch 90 degrees through a session but is pretty rare.That would be lead by Asia.


----------



## FreshTrader (30 September 2011)

This may seem like a stupid question but does that mean that the ASX SPI 200 shown at the top of the market indices list on the CommSec trading interface is the predicted future price/open of the market???  I'm just a little unsure about what it all means, I'm eager to learn but finding it hard to figure out EVERYTHING on my own.  For example what does the following mean?  (Indices at the end of today's trade) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The All Ords ended at 4070 however the SPI 200 (which is the futures of the All Ords as I gather) states -36 at 3964 which is obviously more than 36 lower than the 4070... I'm just trying to understand what this all means... Any help would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## skyQuake (30 September 2011)

FreshTrader said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but does that mean that the ASX SPI 200 shown at the top of the market indices list on the CommSec trading interface is the predicted future price/open of the market???  I'm just a little unsure about what it all means, I'm eager to learn but finding it hard to figure out EVERYTHING on my own.  For example what does the following mean?  (Indices at the end of today's trade)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Yes its predicting a fall of around 36 points.

2. Futures trade at a little different levels to the All ords or the XJO because of cost of carry, dividends and whatnot.

So basically, Europe is -1.5% or so and the AU futures are pricing in a 1%~ fall


----------



## FreshTrader (1 October 2011)

skyQuake said:


> 1. Yes its predicting a fall of around 36 points.
> 
> 2. Futures trade at a little different levels to the All ords or the XJO because of cost of carry, dividends and whatnot.
> 
> So basically, Europe is -1.5% or so and the AU futures are pricing in a 1%~ fall




Sorry, I just don't understand that last part, where did the "Europe is -1.5%" come from?   My apologies.


----------



## skyQuake (1 October 2011)

FreshTrader said:


> Sorry, I just don't understand that last part, where did the "Europe is -1.5%" come from?   My apologies.




European stock indices or futures: http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/SX5E:IND

or go to yahoo finance and look at the ^FTSE - London or ^GDAXI - Germany


----------

